# RUST-OLEUM FABRIC DYE ?



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

I SAW SOME RUST-OLEUM VINYL & FABRIC DYE B 4 I BUY IT HAS ANY BODY USED THIS PRODUCT B 4 , & IF SO HOW GOOD IS IT ,NEED IT FOR MY DOOR PANEL CARPET !


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Aug 17 2009, 05:10 PM~14796264
> *I SAW SOME RUST-OLEUM VINYL & FABRIC DYE B 4 I BUY IT HAS ANY BODY USED  THIS PRODUCT B 4 , & IF SO HOW GOOD IS IT ,NEED IT FOR MY DOOR PANEL CARPET !
> *


u see it at autozone? :biggrin:


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Aug 17 2009, 05:10 PM~14796269
> *u see it at autozone? :biggrin:
> *


YES SIR AND THEY GOT THE COLOR I NEED SO HHMMMMMMMMMM ?


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Aug 18 2009, 08:40 AM~14802403
> *  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Find something close to the style of loop you have at a fabric stor (if they have any) and give it a test run.Then you won't be screwing up your pannels.

Keep us posted.I wouldn't mind doing this to my cutty it's a 81 and the sun has started to fade the color away.


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Aug 18 2009, 02:07 PM~14806555
> *Find something close to the style of loop you have at a fabric stor (if they have any) and give it a test run.Then you won't be screwing up your pannels.
> 
> Keep us posted.I wouldn't mind doing this to my cutty it's a 81 and the sun has started to fade the color away.
> *


IVE GOT SOME FABRIC IM GOING TO TEST IT ON ,WILL POST UP RESULTS LATER


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Aug 18 2009, 06:07 PM~14809276
> *IVE GOT SOME FABRIC IM GOING TO TEST IT ON ,WILL POST UP RESULTS LATER
> *


THIS SH*^%$#@*T IS STR8 GARBAGE DO NOT, I REPEAT ,DO NOT BUY IT DRIED UP HARD AS A BRICK NOT FOR USE ON FABRICS AT ALL ,DAM IT MAN :angry: :angry:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Try dupli color vinyl and fabric dye or SEM fabric dye


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Aug 25 2009, 05:56 PM~14879369
> *Try dupli color vinyl and fabric dye  or SEM fabric dye
> *


I THINK I MIGHT JUST USE THE SAME FABRIC THAT IM DOING MY HEADLINER WITH THAT WAY IT BLENDS , OR FIND SOME NEW DOOR PANEL CARPET ,IF IT CAN BE FOUND ?


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Aug 17 2009, 05:26 PM~14796433
> *YES SIR AND THEY GOT THE COLOR I NEED SO HHMMMMMMMMMM ?
> *


heard its good  people always asking for it


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

i'd like to know too..my interior went from gray to a brownish grey after my homie held the car for me for about a yr...cleaned it and all that and still teh grey looks brownish..i'd love to respray it..


----------

